# Ellsworth Ride?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

What do you all think of this? Looks functional and different. Some here at work has one in black.

https://www.ellsworthbikes.com/bikes/rides/the-ride-ii/


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

$1295 for a bike that is all about style?!?

Sure, go for it! 

BTW just try pushing hard on pedals set so far in front of the seat (but don't try standing or you will knock your shins on the handlebars.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

It looks like the seat tube, seat post, and seat were all afterthoughts.
Like they let some kid pin it on with a blindfold. 
I wonder when you lower the seat if the seat tube sticks out into the space they are trying to leave open? Or do you just have to whittle away at your seat post to keep those clean lines?

I do like the idea of a fully integrated rear fender!

I'm concerned about weight that rear fender is playing the role of the traditional seat tube and appears to have been made very large along with the stays. 
It looks like they decided to hook the rack to the seat tube so they could pretend the seat tube placement was planned. Maybe that's why the rack also looks like an afterthought.

When Ellsworth uses words like; "Expanding Universe Geometry" & "Ride fast and easy, and turn heads, all in flip flops." & "You will fall in love on this bike" in their description of the bicycle in question; I lose interest.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd vote no.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Needs a motor.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I object. The ride position is awful. Might be acceptable for flat land beer runs, but you can do better for that price. You can get a Surly Big Dummy for a little more and then be able to carry a ton of booze.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Like Ellsworth's suspension, it's design is an afterthought. 

Someone you work with has wasted their money. There are plenty of Nexus/Alfine/Rohloff IGH equipped bikes that offer far more practicality, comfort and most importantly value.

Owning one of those things is like owning a Hummer: Pointless.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the look of the bike overall. Riding it might be another story. The rear rack has me wondering... From the pic, it looks like the rack sits directly on the rear fender. Unless that fender is made of some seriously strong metal, I'm curious how much weight you can put on the rack before compressing the fender into the rear tire?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> BTW just try pushing hard on pedals set so far in front of the seat (but don't try standing or you will knock your shins on the handlebars.


I think it's called a semi-recumbent position... touted by Electra bikes and having the one apparent benefit that you can put your foot down flat at a stop while still seated on the saddle. Of all the contradictory bike design choices, that one never rated very high in my book.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> I think it's called a semi-recumbent position... touted by Electra bikes and having the one apparent benefit that you can put your foot down flat at a stop while still seated on the saddle. Of all the contradictory bike design choices, that one never rated very high in my book.


My wife has the Electra Amsterdam with that geomerty. It's great to cruise around on, but not so much if you need to get somewhere in a hurry.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Not for me, thanks. I'm sometimes intrigued by cruisers, but not this one.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I saw one*

at interbike a few years ago, had a belt drive and the planetary hub (essentially as many microgear changes as one can imagine) shifting was like turning a volume know
and it was pimp


----------

